# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  Oculus Go, virtual reality headset, Oculus VR, Inc., Irvine, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Oculus VR, Inc.

Oculus Go on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Oculus Go

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> Our first standalone product is Oculus Go—the easiest way to jump into VR. It ships early next year, starting at $199. It’s awesome for watching movies or concerts, playing games, or just hanging out with your friends in VR.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Go is an all-new standalone VR headset

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> Mark Zuckerberg reveals the Oculus Go, a new untethered wireless VR headset. It will cost $199 and ship in early 2018.


"Mark Zuckerberg goes for 1 billion VR users with price cut"
The social network's CEO introduces a new $199 headset, Oculus Go, and permanently cuts the price for the flagship Rift to $399 as he talks up VR's potential.

by Ian Sherr
October 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Go unveil

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> Onstage at Oculus Connect 4 in San Jose, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg unveiled a new mobile headset called “Oculus Go.”


"Oculus announces $199 ‘Oculus Go’ standalone headset"

by Lucas Matney
October 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Go hands-on at GDC 2018

Published on Mar 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Go review

Published on May 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Go VR headset review!

Published on May 1, 2018




> We test and review the new Oculus Go standalone virtual reality headset! Jeremy and Norm go over how this $200 headset compares with current desktop and mobile VR setups, what you can and can't do on it today, and whether VR enthusiasts should care about it.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Go review: $199 standalone VR headset

Published on May 1, 2018




> Oculus Go doesn't need a phone and it's not much different from Gear VR, but it works well: we test it across both coasts.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Go 64GB VR headset review

Published on Aug 17, 2018




> I recently got the chance to test the new Oculus Go 64GB Virtual Reality Headset. Here are my findings.

----------

